# Explorer Programs



## ndilley (Nov 7, 2005)

I recently was asked by my department to think about restarting our EMS explorer program for high school students in the county. Just curious if anyone had any suggestions or tips about explorer posts.  I was a police explorer for four years while in high school so i have knowledge of explorers but not necessarily the EMS side of it...all suggestions welcome


----------



## Jon (Nov 7, 2005)

Exploring is a great program, and a good way to get youth intrested in the your squad.

<SOAPBOX and RANT warning>

If you are going to do this as an official "scout" carrer explorer's program..... make DARN sure that all members who will have contact with the explorers have the BSA's youth protection training, and KNOW THE RULES... this might have saved my station a WHOLE LOT of pain, suffering, and court appearences., as well as a funeral. <RANT off>

Two-deep adult leadership when interacting with minors is a MUST under BSA rules.


Oh, and if you are thinking of doing something "outside" of scouting.... call your local scout council and try to work with them... they can bring some benifits to the table, and already have this sort of program set up. <Soapbox Away>

(Oh, I appologize for the BSA advertisement, but, when one is a District Committe Member, one is expected to support the BSA)

Jon


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Nov 8, 2005)

I was a police explorer for 6 years. It's a great program. I agree with the two-deep rule as well as consequences for not following it (the 2nd part is very important). Honestly, though, the cynical me believes youth instructor - youth sexual relationships will go on as long as any of those programs exist. At least six officers I know of at my PD were doing things like that. cough, sorry side rant.


I think an explorer group is a great idea. You should contact Palo Alto Fire in California. They were Fire/EMT explorers. They ran a REALLY great program...err until they had one of those incidents.  Boy Scouts Learning for Life office can really help you with organizational stuff, info, networking.

You'd need to do advertising at the high schools, EMTs that want to volunteer, scheduling trainings, supplies, locations, working with student and EMT schedules. I loved running into fire/emt explorers, they seemed to know their stuff and (the good ones) were really professional.


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Nov 10, 2005)

I was an EMS explorer for two years before I became a member and then an EMT. It's a great program, it allows kids to get involved in their community, and most importantly they'll stick around; it provides a nice continuous infusion of new members.


----------

